# I'M SICK OF THIS!



## Smash Genesis (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, you know what? I am sick of the elitist "wii sucksors casul gem3rs phail" nonsense. I understand if you don't realize this, but you don't HAVE to play casual games. Contrary to popular belief, the Wii is in no shortage of core games. 

"BUT WAIT!111!11 Grandma touched the controller! She used it to play - oh my _gawsh_ - MySims!" Yeah, get over it. Just because someone plays a casual game on your system, doesn't mean _you_ have to.

"BUT WAIT!111!11 Nintendo is an evil, penny-pinching, cold hearted corporate entity! All they want is my _money_! The *fiends!*!" Hey, uh, I hate to break it to you, but they're a company. OF COURSE they're in it primarily for the money. That doesn't mean the developers don't want you to have a good time, but someone has to put food on the table.

"BUT WAIT!111!11 The Wii's graphiks SUCK!" Your point? There are Wii games that look good. A lot of developers are just too lazy to utilize the systems.

"BUT WAIT!111!11 Freind codes r tedios to enter in my syst3m! The online phails!" In that case, don't play online. Seriously, its not that bad. Or would you rather five-year olds meet up with rapists online? I didn't think so. 


Nintendo hasn't abandoned us, guys. They're just experimenting. And it's not like we don't have anything to look forward to. Besides, I don't really Nintendo is going to abandon us completely. Our wallets are too big.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

Your lack of MH3 disappoints.

And I thought MySims was pretty fun, I mean, where else can I make a chair out of bacon?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 13, 2010)

Little King Story is hard core...

I laugh at the fact you think everyone on XBL and PSN are either 5 year olds or rapists.


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2010)

Wii has Fire Emblem, Mario, and Smash Bros.

I'm happy.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Wii has Fire Emblem, Mario, and Smash Bros.
> 
> I'm happy.


 ^


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 13, 2010)

True, wii has some pretty good games, but it is still casual compared to Xbox, PS3, and PC. I am a Nintendo gamer, but I can still say that the other systems have more hardcore games than the wii.


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

all the games you posted are for 5 year olds. or some weeaboo crap.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 13, 2010)

@Nevermore - I'm not familiar with MH3, sorry. 

@SSgt. Garrett - I said the Little King's Story is hard core! Also, I didn't say that everyone on Live and Home were rapists. I said the Nintendo's Friend Codes system makes it much harder for rapists to contact potential victims, such as five-year olds.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> all the games you posted are for 5 year olds. or some weeaboo crap.


Or maybe you are just a glorified troll.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes a troll


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe im right


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 13, 2010)

I understand why games like NSMBW and De Blob might be considered "kiddie" but "kiddie" does not automatically equate to "awful." And what? Because something takes place in feudal Japan, only Wapanese freaks can enjoy it? I pity you.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever you want to say man, just keep yourself happy.

I mean, who would like a game that is more than a year old or was Japanese?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To David:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>To David</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
Whats better is the fact most PS3 games are Japanese and he plays on the PS3 last time i checked. Damn some Xbox games are Japanese xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 13, 2010)

How is Little king story hardcore? I thought it was like build your kingdom.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way all the consoles have a large proportion of Japanese games.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao at casual troll on nintendo based forum


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xbox has very little. and i dont play them.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you play American games?

Few are good.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Mar 13, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Okay, you know what? I am sick of the elitist "wii sucksors casul gem3rs phail" nonsense. I understand if you don't realize this, but you don't HAVE to play casual games. Contrary to popular belief, the Wii is in no shortage of core games.


i was ready to sort of agree with you and then all you listed were crappy games.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything made by the following is Japanese:
Konami
Capcom
*not to sure*Square Enix
and theres a few more xD


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/xCPA4DHbi4w

And you call Murderous Mario not hardcore.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 13, 2010)

David IS  troll.

On Just-Wii he ppsted topics titled "The Extent of Nintendo Users." With 1,000 pictures of this fat nerd playing Nintendo.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/xCPA4DHbi4w
> 
> And you call Murderous Mario not hardcore.


You dont know how much i just lol'd


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice joke. you dont know whats good  if you say that.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VALVe, Pandemic Studios, and Bioware would like to have a word with you.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got loads of memories of me chasing mario characters like this and them doing that XD


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those companies are garbage


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then who isn't garbage?


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 13, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I try to keep it to games I've played, so I can personally vouch for their quality. But hey, if you have a few Wii games you think are good, I'd love to hear!


----------



## Ricano (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garbage?
You really need to gtfo of the thread, David.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metal Gear Solid is Garbage then?
Do i REALLY need to go into the fact some of the componants of the XBOX are borrowed from Playstations/Nintendo consoles?
Dont try to make a flame against the japanese here


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 13, 2010)

@David - Square-Enix? GARBAGE? Okay, now I KNOW not to listen to you.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead Rising? MGS? Megaman?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Wii is for 12 year olds! your all gay.

Am I doing it right David?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Wii is for 12 year olds! your all gay.
> 
> Am I doing it right David?


nononono

You had correct capitalization.

Somewhat.


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Wii is for 12 year olds! your all gay.
> 
> Am I doing it right David?


5 year olds*


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 13, 2010)

@AndyB - And if you REALLY want to go for an exact imitation, mention that anyone who plays it has no place in the world.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metal Gear Solid (15)
Resident Evil (15+)
Red Steel (15)
Grand Theft Auto (18)

NINTENDO CONSOLES ARE FOR KIDS: ORLLY?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> @AndyB - And if you REALLY want to go for an exact imitation, mention that anyone who plays it has no place in the world.


Oh yeah, of course. Derp, silly me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MGS4 is for PS3, lol.

Say um... Zelda or MH3.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 13, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, obviously.  There are only a handful of violent games on the Wii.  Not saying that's a bad thing, but you get the point.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 is the only MGS which wasnt on a Nintendo console


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just Metal Gear, to be technical.

And I would highly doubt that 5 year olds would be playing Silent Hill.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Metal Gear, Metal Gear Solid, Metal Gear Solid the twin snakes.
All on nintendo consoles. And i THINK MGS 2+3 made appearences


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

weeaboo!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about Twin Snakes, but I think he means the Wii, not Nintendo as a whole.

Because you know, it isn't like if the NES never existed that video games wouldn't be popular right now.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 13, 2010)

@David - ...What makes you say that?

@Nevermore - Yeah, I had the Wii specifically in mind when I posted this.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> weeaboo!


Damn David, quit being a d an idiot and stop flaming. You're only looking like an idiot. And you're really claiming that? 

If we're going that way PEOPLE WHO PLAY VIDEO GAMES ARE ALL WEEABOOS BECAUSE THEY STARTED IN JAPAN AND ARE NOW PART OF AMERICAN CULTURE LIKE ANIME!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2010)

i like sure


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2010)

David, I'm going to ask you now. Please stop.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> i like sure


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i like sure


I see.
Well in response to your leiking of sure I raise you


----------



## Matfox (Mar 13, 2010)

wait wait what is going on here? The Wii is clearly aimed at a younger audience... why are we fighting about it?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your picture of turtles. And I shall raise you...
A Sparta remix of I liek turtleshttp://www.youtube.com/v/_ZhaBH39lm0&autoplay=1


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2010)

Matfox said:
			
		

> wait wait what is going on here? The Wii is clearly aimed at a younger audience... why are we fighting about it?


I'm not. I agree that it's a dumb console. I only keep it for the GCN games. David's just doing his monthly rant on it. And it's annoying.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Here here.


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of reminded me of something I found on tumblr.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy GIF, I bet there brothers from possibly another generation.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft, nothing can beat laddergoathttp://www.youtube.com/v/Wl7NTDFCius


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Matfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it just annoys me to see people that dont play real games and consider little kings story or w/e the hell its called a good/core game.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

So, I was thinking of playing Deus Exhttp://www.youtube.com/v/V2uyR_HU_J8


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you need to play games instead of basing on looks.

Example: Pikmin- Looks kiddish, is not kiddish

And hey, you are the one who joined a forum for Animal Crossing, one of the most casual games out there.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Wii needs more... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Wii needs more... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i played pikmin when i was 12. thats when it interested me. its deff is kiddish.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me laugh.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noeshttp://www.youtube.com/v/3v0YMTp3Rgc&autoplay=1


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what kind of games do you like?

Wait a sec, I just realized that David is an internet tough guy! XD Lolololol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pikmin may have kid elements, but it's an extremely hard game to complete.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 13, 2010)

David is either:
The most ignorant and stubborn person on the internet, and fanboy.
or
a troll, and a bad one at that. 2/10


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David is either:
> The most ignorant and stubborn person on the internet, and fanboy.
> or
> a troll, and a bad one at that. 2/10


He's Both.


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

im not really a fan boy i like everything but nintendo. other than that im just awesome


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> im not really a fan boy i like everything but nintendo. other than that im just awesome


Because you only like mature games for mature gamers such as yourself right?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 14, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Wii has Fire Emblem, Mario, and Smash Bros.
> 
> I'm happy.


They all have something in common too.

Nintendo made them. :L That's why they're so good. Which is disappointing when really it's only Nintendo making the good games on their own console. If there was less *censored.2.0* on the console we'd love it more. And if we could connect our Wii Shop Account to our DSi Shop Account, which would fall under universal usernames or accounts like XBL and PSN. 

And OP, there's five year olds and rapists on the internet. Your point please?


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 14, 2010)

Too many words!  :s


----------



## VantagE (Mar 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> im not really a fan boy i like everything but nintendo. other than that im just awesome


HAHAHA!! Oh wait you were serious? Sorry you are too ignorant and too stupid to be awesome please GTFO.

Why are you even on this forum, mister "so called" hardcore gamer


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 14, 2010)

Fail troll is fail


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 14, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Okay, you know what? I am sick of the elitist "wii sucksors casul gem3rs phail" nonsense. I understand if you don't realize this, but you don't HAVE to play casual games. Contrary to popular belief, the Wii is in no shortage of core games.
> 
> "BUT WAIT!111!11 Grandma touched the controller! She used it to play - oh my _gawsh_ - MySims!" Yeah, get over it. Just because someone plays a casual game on your system, doesn't mean _you_ have to.
> 
> ...


I agree, although some of the games you listed might be a little sub-par, but I agree with your point.  And SMG2 is going to rock!


----------



## Nixie (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with this... I actually suck at every game but the casual ones... <3 AC


----------



## Pear (Mar 14, 2010)

> Okay, you know what? I am sick of the elitist "wii sucksors casul gem3rs phail" nonsense. I understand if you don't realize this, but you don't HAVE to play casual games. Contrary to popular belief, the Wii is in no shortage of core games.
> *They're all mediocre, for kids, or tainted with anime crap.*
> 
> "BUT WAIT!111!11 Grandma touched the controller! She used it to play - oh my _gawsh_ - MySims!" Yeah, get over it. Just because someone plays a casual game on your system, doesn't mean _you_ have to.
> ...


----------



## bcb (Mar 14, 2010)

Another Wii-hate defense thread still filled with trolls?

...No system is perfect. All have flaws.

360 is only for teenagers/young adults where they enjoy busting guts and blowing people's heads off.

PS3 is similar, but has a mix of other games and has variety (somewhat).

Wii is opposite of 360.

And... the term Hardcore gamer is overused. It's a misconception these days. Hardcore games aren't ones of a particular genre. They usually are directed for the 12-28 age group... but seriously, stop using this term. If you say you are a hardcore gamer, you aren't. 75% of the posters in this thread are just "gamers".

Now quit the bashing.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Another Wii-hate defense thread still filled with trolls?
> 
> ...No system is perfect. All have flaws.
> 
> ...


PS3 is the common ground. It has your action packed shooters such as CoD and MAG, and it has your awesome games that aren't shooters like LBP.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 14, 2010)

@Pear: You make mostly good points, however: Because a game is aimed at children does not make it inherently awful, or unappealing to adults. (The entire Mario series is proof of this.) Secondly, I did not say that online gaming was inherently bad. I'm just saying that Nintendo is trying to _prevent_ incidents like child rape. And yes, parents should monitor what their kids play beyond the ESRB rating, but many don't, and when something like that happens, the default reaction for many is to blame the company instead of taking responsibility. Nintendo is merely trying to eliminate liability. Also, I apologize for my ignorance regarding Other M. I was not interested in Metroid before this title, and thus had no way of knowing it was a remake. (By the way, how could you have played the opening galaxy in SMG2 if it isn't out yet?) Lastly, I LOVE your avatar and title. That is one of my favorite Spongebob episodes.


----------



## Pear (Mar 14, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> @Pear: You make mostly good points, however: Because a game is aimed at children does not make it inherently awful, or unappealing to adults. (The entire Mario series is proof of this.) Secondly, I did not say that online gaming was inherently bad. I'm just saying that Nintendo is trying to _prevent_ incidents like child rape. And yes, parents should monitor what their kids play beyond the ESRB rating, but many don't, and when something like that happens, the default reaction for many is to blame the company instead of taking responsibility. Nintendo is merely trying to eliminate liability. Also, I apologize for my ignorance regarding Other M. I was not interested in Metroid before this title, and thus had no way of knowing it was a remake. (By the way, how could you have played the opening galaxy in SMG2 if it isn't out yet?) Lastly, I LOVE your avatar and title. That is one of my favorite Spongebob episodes.


True, a game isn't necessarily bad because it's aimed at kids. I liked Animal Crossing, Viva Pinata, Pokemon, and Harvest Moon. I'm just saying that it gets kind of annoying in an overdose. 

I know what you mean about online, and I do agree that they need to try to prevent child abuse. However, I think there are better ways to do it. To make an Xbox Live account, you need to give your birthday. If you're under 16, you need to have your parents give their credit card info to prove that they approve of the account. If you're over 16, you need to give credit card info to prove that that's your age. If a child account is made, the parent sets a password. They can then enter their password to change parental settings. For instance, my little brother can't use a mic, message players that aren't friends, accept friend requests without parental consent, and download/play games/movies rated above T or PG-13. Where as I can do all that, being older. That's how parental controls should work ideally, imo.

 And I was talking about SMG, the original game, not the first chapter in the second one. 
Sorry for coming across as a rooster in my first post. I was in a bad mood in real life, and it all slipped out. 

Oh my god, first wall of text post! DDD


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 14, 2010)

The original Super Mario Galaxy was the best game ever made!  I can only hope that Galaxy 2 can top such sheer awesomeness.


----------



## Lokker Gattez (Mar 15, 2010)

Let's look at gaming standards with a proper understanding, hmm?

Wii's mostly casual, but has some really hard core games (I won't list them, but those who play them, know this anyhow). In terms of an age group, they're like kids: Most of them aren't all that developed in certain aspects, but a few have a maturity level beyond the norm for them.

Now, I don't play Sony or Microsoft platforms, but I've heard a bit that helps the next description.

Playstations come in so many different varieties, it's almost difficult to keep up with their trends. Some of the most hardcore games on that level were once owned by another company; but after they parted way, most that might have stayed with one company if this didn't happen, moved with Sony. This is much like teenagers to young adults if you look at it.

X-BOX has me thinking: Hardcore or Extreme? The few games that are too low-standard to some are dwarfed even further by the most insane games that makes me wish I had the means to switch sides (I like Nintendo, so that may not happen). They attract so many demographics, they can get some gamers started from the simple stuff to the complex. These are like Adults and up.

This may not be 100% accurate, but try looking into the way game platforms are perceived with this view and you might notice a few things I didn't.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> all the games you posted are for 5 year olds. or some weeaboo crap.


Then why aren't you playing them?


----------



## Matus (Mar 30, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Okay, you know what? I am sick of the elitist "wii sucksors casul gem3rs phail" nonsense. I understand if you don't realize this, but you don't HAVE to play casual games. Contrary to popular belief, the Wii is in no shortage of core games.
> 
> "BUT WAIT!111!11 Grandma touched the controller! She used it to play - oh my _gawsh_ - MySims!" Yeah, get over it. Just because someone plays a casual game on your system, doesn't mean _you_ have to.
> 
> ...


True that, because my bro plays mainly retro games.


----------

